# Alternative zu Memory Leak Detector (Bea JRockIt)



## Guest (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine (evtl. auch kostenlose) Alternative zu "Memory Leak Detector" (Bea JRockIt), 
um Memory-Leaks in einer Applikation unter Weblogic 8.1 zu finden?
Die Einschränkung auf eine Stunde Analysezeit der Developer-Lizenz von JRockIt macht die
Evaluierung so gut wie nutzlos, da das OutOfMemoryError Problem erst nach Stunden im Betrieb 
auftaucht und irgendwie nicht zu lokalisieren ist. Könnte sogar sein, dass es keine gibt und das 
Problem kommt aus einer anderen Quelle (es gibt mehrere Anwendungen, auch von Fremdfirmen, 
auf dem entsprechenden Produktionsserver).
Bevor wir $2,650 für das Tool ausgeben, wollten wir doch lieber nach Alternativen suchen.

Irgendein Vorschlag? 

Gruß,
Zu Tests und Profiling verdonnerter Entwickler :bahnhof:


----------



## schalentier (19. Mrz 2007)

Wir setzen hier gerade YourKit Java Profiler ein, damit kann man zumindest auch den JBoss profilen, und das Tool is ziemlich schick gemacht.


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2007)

Hey cool, danke. Es wird gleich morgen getestet. Eine 16-Tage einschränkung ist besser als eine Stunde Laufzeit.
Da kann man dann schon sehen, was passiert, wenn man es zwei, drei Tage im Hintergrund laufen lässt.


----------

